# good comback for "rat w/wings coments



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

i need some good combacks for this comment that I have already heard from people when talking about pijns. also, for those of you that fly your birds, what method do you use to call them in, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Sure beats those 4 legged flea packers they call cats. Did you know a cat is one of the dirtiest animals there are.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

haha I use to be a horse owner so if they like them you could say it sure beats the hay burners. Or money Munchers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shrek said:


> haha I use to be a horse owner so if they like them you could say it sure beats the hay burners. Or money Munchers.


I can't use that one because I have two money munchers, which is a very true statement..lol, one bale of hay here is 10 bucks!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Try this i said it to my brother in law lol. Tell them they are rats they just aren't lucky enough to have wings. lol  You should have seen his face


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I can't use that one because I have two money munchers, which is a very true statement..lol, one bale of hay here is 10 bucks!


My Ex-wife and I trained them. So I kept track of all the expenses. When I figured it out our personal horses cost us $100 a month per horse on a normal year with no major vet bills! 

Oh if they have little dogs that yap they are just "Vocal rats".


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

I did say this to a guy it was kinda rude but I didn't like him.

He called them flying rats........

I said you must be uneducated or rich cause where I grew up rats had 4 legs and ran around on the ground.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Shrek said:


> My Ex-wife and I trained them. So I kept track of all the expenses. When I figured it out our personal horses cost us $100 a month per horse on a normal year with no major vet bills!
> 
> Oh if they have little dogs that yap they are just "Vocal rats".


ok, your cracking me up..lol. I can't use that one either as I have 3 "vocal rats". well one is a small maltese, the other two are beagle and german short haird pointer, but all of them bark when a leaf falls off a tree! drives me crazy..spoiled brats. zimmzimm3's was pretty good..lol..


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Sure beats those 4 legged flea packers they call cats. Did you know a cat is one of the dirtiest animals there are.


I don't appreciate my cat being put in that category. She happens to be quite clean, and healthy, and NOT dirty.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

......................


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Grim said:


> They poop in kids sandboxes, dirty


Maybe the wild ones, but house cats, use a litter box. I don't see anybody ragging on dogs here.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I don't appreciate my cat being put in that category. She happens to be quite clean, and healthy, and NOT dirty.


Lots of people love cats. I have owned my share. Cats are just dirty. I'm not attacking you or your cat its just facts. Do you know the amount of dander, hair, mites, etc come off a house cat and are on it at all times. Trust me you don't want me to tell you. Quit being so sensitive.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Maybe the wild ones, but house cats, use a litter box. I don't see anybody ragging on dogs here.


Well dogs are just plain and simply awesome. Ok I retracted my response since I guess it was rude.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Shrek, you have your opinion, and I have mine. Sensitive? I think all animal loving people are sensitive.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Maybe the wild ones, but house cats, use a litter box. I don't see anybody ragging on dogs here.


Go back and read I did hit the yappy dogs. Vocal Rats. 

Here for you I will even hit on the Pitbull, boxer, pincher bunch for you.

Baby Bitters, Mutan Mammals, haha just relax I'm not after anyone.....


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Go back and read I did hit the yappy dogs. Vocal Rats.
> 
> Here for you I will even hit on the Pitbull, boxer, pincher bunch for you.
> 
> Baby Bitters, Mutan Mammals, haha just relax I'm not after anyone.....


I give up on you now. I hope you are having fun.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I give up on you now. I hope you are having fun.


Well there is no reason to take offence. Its directed towards people that don't like pigeons. I never stated these were my opinions of these animals just kinda things you could say to someone that calls your Champion Pigeon a flying rat.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Let's face it, no animal is as dirty as some human beings are.

In reply to the original question, how about "avian dolphins"?

Cynthia


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Well back on track I don't think society will ever change their views about pigeons especially not when feral pigeons still exist. Ferals give the pigeon as a hobby a bad name since they have adapted to live alongside man they also get themselves into trouble with their droppings. (to the public their is no difference between the feral who poops on their balcony and your pet pigeon)

There are also people who enjoy them but look at the stereotypes. I for one do not share my hobby with anyone who doesn't already have pigeons. I do not hide it but I don't openly state I have pigeons.

I also have had several visitors to my home and never heard a negative comment associated with them. Even one of the kids at my sons B=day party wants one and she is getting a hand fed show king from me.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Grim said:


> Well back on track I don't think society will ever change their views about pigeons especially not when feral pigeons still exist. Ferals give the pigeon as a hobby a bad name since they have adapted to live alongside man they also get themselves into trouble with their droppings. (to the public their is no difference between the feral who poops on their balcony and your pet pigeon)
> 
> There are also people who enjoy them but look at the stereotypes. I for one do not share my hobby with anyone who doesn't already have pigeons. I do not hide it but I don't openly state I have pigeons.
> 
> I also have had several visitors to my home and never heard a negative comment associated with them. Even one of the kids at my sons B=day party wants one and she is getting a hand fed show king from me.



You know I thought I was going to get some grief from my neighbors when we got ours but they actually caught me in the yard and said they enjoyed listening to them and watching them. Especially the rollers. Some people just need educated. Most don't even know what a roller or tumbler does. You show them and they think it so cool.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Ferals give the pigeon as a hobby a bad name since they have adapted to live alongside man they also get themselves into trouble with their droppings. (to the public their is no difference between the feral who poops on their balcony and your pet pigeon)


The words kettle and pot immediately spring to mind. Quite a number of racing pigeons have landed to eat and sometimes live with the feral pigeons in my city and I can assure you that not only do they poop, _even on balconies_,  but that their droppings are a lot larger and more plentiful than those that come from the local ferals. It isn't just a coincidence that I called a racing pigeon, disowned for having fallen ill while on a training flight, Sir Poopsalot.

Cynthia


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You could say that any animal is only as dirty as the people with whom they live among. When I think about it even the rat is constantly trying to keep himself clean. Maybe we are more dangerous to the health of the rat than they are to us.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thru the years, and I can remember 45 of those, i have heard every animal get slammed with some type of sarcastic reference to that species.
I've found the best thing to do is consider the source... smile,turn around and walk away, this reaction usually confuses the heck out of the heckler.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Grim said:


> Well back on track I don't think society will ever change their views about pigeons especially not when feral pigeons still exist. Ferals give the pigeon as a hobby a bad name since they have adapted to live alongside man they also get themselves into trouble with their droppings. (to the public their is no difference between the feral who poops on their balcony and your pet pigeon)
> 
> There are also people who enjoy them but look at the stereotypes. I for one do not share my hobby with anyone who doesn't already have pigeons. I do not hide it but I don't openly state I have pigeons.
> 
> I also have had several visitors to my home and never heard a negative comment associated with them. Even one of the kids at my sons B=day party wants one and she is getting a hand fed show king from me.


There is no difference between the ferals that poop on the balcony and pet pigeons. All are deserving of dignity and respect. They are living creatures. If we, as those who delight in pigeons stop thinking of them as ferals.. or pets ...or show birds... or racers ... and see them as the same...derserving of dignity and respect...honor them as fellow living creatures then maybe, just maybe...some day others will stop discriminating too. It must start with us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

my advice to you would be to say hmmm rats with wings huh...is that why they release them at weddings, funnerals and all sorts of special events across the world ,not to mention the olympics guess a lot of people like rats now dont they


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Go back and read I did hit the yappy dogs. Vocal Rats.
> 
> Here for you I will even hit on the Pitbull, boxer, pincher bunch for you.
> 
> Baby Bitters, Mutan Mammals, haha just relax I'm not after anyone.....


"Furry Guns" is one for dogs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> my advice to you would be to say hmmm rats with wings huh...is that why they release them at weddings, funnerals and all sorts of special events across the world ,not to mention the olympics guess a lot of people like rats now dont they


Great come back! LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> Great come back! LOL


ditto, now I will go kiss my kitty and pet my dog that is sleeping in the middle of my bed...lol...


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

funny that this comes up today.

i had someone call them "flying rats " today and i just happened to do a 30 mile drop. i just asked him if i threw you in my trunk in a box and drove you 30 miles from home and dumped you out and you could not talk to anyone, how long would it take you to be home? my birds were there in 35 min? he had no real answer. lol

E..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Eric, that was a great response.

I have never had anyone tell me my pigeons are rats with wings except to tell me that is what "other" people call pigeons. I "head em' off at the pass" by talking almost non-stop about how great pigeons are - before anyone has a chance to insult them. And, I am a great talker about my babies.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Eric, that was a great response.
> 
> I have never had anyone tell me my pigeons are rats with wings except to tell me that is what "other" people call pigeons. I "head em' off at the pass" by talking almost non-stop about how great pigeons are - before anyone has a chance to insult them. And, I am a great talker about my babies.


Good way to educate people And a person can tell them how pigeons saved many lives in the wars. And how they are used to find and save people at sea , And how they have used in the medical field to fly blood samples and such to different hospitails to save time and save lives. Also how they if kept by the young kids today could help keep those same kids from joining gangs doing drugs, and turning to crime. And that when people do not like something they call it names would they like to be called names just because they were miss understood.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Thru the years, and I can remember 45 of those, i have heard every animal get slammed with some type of sarcastic reference to that species.
> I've found the best thing to do is consider the source... smile,turn around and walk away, this reaction usually confuses the heck out of the heckler.


Hello ESL, I like your thinking! I think I'll do just that


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Here's one:*

You should be so lucky – at least my rats fly, yours don’t.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

oh and dont forget to mention how clean they are in coralation to a public bathroom ,I mean ewww


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lets see,
You`re a rat with shoes. 

If a nuclear weapon destroyed the world only pigeons and cockroaches will survive. How will it feel to be eaten by a pigeon?

Birds are living dinosaurs,kinda like you.

Pigeons can see ultraviolet light,can you? 

Say that to Noah.

I bet you flunked Biology. Even a first grader knows mammals don`t have wings. 

Confiscious says " A man who detests nature is blind to true beauty."

Ya know that pigeon can`t kick your butt but I can.

Thats all can do this late in the evening

yits


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

pigeons can kick butt too with their winged kungfu lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

velo99 said:


> Lets see,
> You`re a rat with shoes.
> 
> If a nuclear weapon destroyed the world only pigeons and cockroaches will survive. How will it feel to be eaten by a pigeon?
> ...



ROFL(especially the kick your butt one lol).


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Who started that saying?

"Rats with wings"

My neighbor has used that line on me before. 
I think she is an unhappy person and I feel sorry for her. I use to pray for her but have given up. Now I just avoid her like the plague.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> *Who started that saying*?
> 
> "*Rats with wings*"
> 
> ...


I believe it was Woody Allen.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

When I hear any negative comments, I just look at them and say, You don't know much about pigeons, Do you!
After any more B.S. from them, I tell them all about my pigeons, and how they are not just wild pigeons. I also explain any questions that they may have, as patiently as I can. Usually, their aditude changes, pretty fast.
I also say, That if my birds are causeing any body any problems, or damage, I'll just have to lock them up. Then they realize that birds don't really do any harm, and they kinda stand there, with egg on their faces!  
After all of that, I've even heard, But I'm still not sure that It's legal!
I reply: No One Owns The Air! Usually, they don't know what to say after they hear that!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

and trust me Woody knows a rat when he sees one!!

heh heh heh


----------

